# To hell with this. Just quit using Apps.



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

People only have the power over you that you give them. 

Name me an App you can't live without.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

I really like Tapatalk. It’s how I interact here. Hopefully it won’t be effected.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

KUSA said:


> I really like Tapatalk. It's how I interact here. Hopefully it won't be effected.


Having no idea what that is, I can confidently say I can live without it! :vs_laugh:


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

MountainGirl said:


> People only have the power over you that you give them.
> 
> Name me an App you can't live without.


Does having a Bible app count?


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

I’m on WeMe so I can keep up with the lates scuttlebutt.....


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

MountainGirl said:


> People only have the power over you that you give them.
> 
> Name me an App you can't live without.


MG,
This time around there seems to be a seizure of power going on. From the Presidency on down, criminal minds are at work.
That is a new evil in America, and they are winning. It is more than web companies, and every large company will fall into line with it, or it will be crushed.

What you see going on is Hitler like: There is force behind it, and it is devilish.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

KUSA said:


> I really like Tapatalk. It's how I interact here. Hopefully it won't be effected.


Prepperforums . net


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

flip phone= problem solved


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Does having a Bible app count?


You lost your Bible? 
I bet there's a printed version on a web based site somewhere.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

MountainGirl said:


> You lost your Bible?
> I bet there's a printed version on a web based site somewhere.


No. It's just easier to use an app than carry a printed version.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

rstanek said:


> I'm on WeMe so I can keep up with the lates scuttlebutt.....


So am I. Through their front door, not their app that has to be downloaded via apple or google, and won't function without googleplayservices enabled. Just like all apps.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

MisterMills357 said:


> MG,
> This time around there seems to be a seizure of power going on. From the Presidency on down, criminal minds are at work.
> That is a new evil in America, and they are winning. It is more than web companies, and every large company will fall into line with it, or it will be crushed.
> 
> What you see going on is Hitler like: There is force behind it, and it is devilish.


Yep. And giving up apps reduces their path around your throat.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> flip phone= problem solved


I use flip phone for calls, tablet for everything else. 
Got any apps on what you're using now for internet?


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Back Pack Hack said:


> No. It's just easier to use an app than carry a printed version.


'Making things easier' is the hook.
Wonder how many people (not you) can still read a paper map, let alone have one.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Curious that a few days before all this censorship, MSN had for a couple of days poll questions that asked if and for how long you could do without social media/internet, etc.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

MountainGirl said:


> I use flip phone for calls, tablet for everything else.
> Got any apps on what you're using now for internet?


using laptop


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Apps make life easier I suppose but I still ain't found that one "Hookers Near You" app, so, I guess I can live without them. :devil:


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Prepared One said:


> Apps make life easier I suppose but I still ain't found that one "Hookers Near You" app, so, I guess I can live without them. :devil:


Apparently you just ain't looking hard enough.

https://www.puatraining.com/best-hookup-apps


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> Apps make life easier I suppose but I still ain't found that one "Hookers Near You" app, so, I guess I can live without them. :devil:


I wonder if they deliver?


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Robie said:


> Apparently you just ain't looking hard enough.
> 
> https://www.puatraining.com/best-hookup-apps


Not clicking that link. Not gon do it!!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Robie said:


> Apparently you just ain't looking hard enough.
> 
> https://www.puatraining.com/best-hookup-apps


I guess the hell not Robie.:vs_lol: I had no idea there was a such a thing.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

stevekozak said:


> Not clicking that link. Not gon do it!!


Why? I did. A pretty young Russian girl is coming over tonight and said she's bringing pizza.

Great place America.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

1skrewsloose said:


> Curious that a few days before all this censorship, MSN had for a couple of days poll questions that asked if and for how long you could do without social media/internet, etc.


Curious indeed... and those are two very different things. Without a global CME/EMP event, there will always be internet. Unlike China, for example, the data pipe here is wide spread, hard to shut down/control; but not impossible. App-only social media sites are #1 data-gathering venues, and the data is gathered through their app.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Robie said:


> Why? I did. A pretty young Russian girl is coming over tonight and said she's bringing pizza.
> 
> Great place America.


You realize of course that you don't pay a hooker for sex, you pay her to go home.:tango_face_grin:


----------



## smokeyquartz (Oct 24, 2020)

It's crossed my mind to open my own courier service. The post office isn't good at it anymore; I get certified mail slips with illegible signatures and no date of delivery on them because the postal carrier is too lazy to have things filled out correctly. Packages sit in New Journey for weeks right across from me in Socialvania before being delivered. I'm sure people would pay more for better service and actually private communications that don't end up in a database.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

MountainGirl said:


> Yep. And giving up apps reduces their path around your throat.


That's true , but your web traffic, what sites you go to; is on a server no matter what, and I don't mean a low level one; everything has to be routed, or it won't get where it's going. I am not scorning what you are saying, because I avoid apps.



MountainGirl said:


> 'Making things easier' is the hook.
> Wonder how many people (not you) can still read a paper map, let alone have one.


Not many people can read a map properly, and I don't think that they can find North either, which is the primary cardinal direction. I have a couple of world atlases myself, printed on paper.

When I moved here, I began riding around and using a basic map. I got lost a lot, but rectified, and now I don't get lost much. (I am a different kind of guy from most though.)


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

So all those years of refusing to use one of those stupid cell phones is paying off??


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

MisterMills357 said:


> That's true , but your web traffic, what sites you go to; is on a server no matter what, and I don't mean a low level one; everything has to be routed, or it won't get where it's going. I am not scorning what you are saying, because I avoid apps.


Right, everything is logged somewhere, but the data is less accessible from servers. Apps feed the data mainline. 


> Not many people can read a map properly, and I don't think that they can find North either, which is the primary cardinal direction. I have a couple of world atlases myself, printed on paper.
> 
> When I moved here, I began riding around and using a basic map. I got lost a lot, but rectified, and now I don't get lost much. (I am a different kind of guy from most though.)


Still have a phone book? LOL
Not suggesting we go all Luddite, just dump apps.
AND using sites' front doors for access,
Dictionary . com
Thriftbooks . com
Parler . Com
etc...
If they *force* you to use their app? Ask yourself why.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Chipper said:


> So all those years of refusing to use one of those stupid cell phones is paying off??


Your years of not becoming dependent on what they provide, is. :vs_cool:


----------



## T-Man 1066 (Jan 3, 2016)

Only app I use is the Alarm clock on my phone. Oh yea, I think the "flashlight" app sometimes.

Paper maps rule. So do books. Easier to rewrite history when books are digital.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Not suggesting we go all Luddite, just dump apps.
AND start using sites' front doors for access,
Dictionary . com
Thriftbooks . com
Bible . com
Parler . com
etc...
If they *force* you to use their app? Ask yourself why.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

smokeyquartz said:


> It's crossed my mind to open my own courier service. The post office isn't good at it anymore; I get certified mail slips with illegible signatures and no date of delivery on them because the postal carrier is too lazy to have things filled out correctly. Packages sit in New Journey for weeks right across from me in Socialvania before being delivered. I'm sure people would pay more for better service and actually private communications that don't end up in a database.


the secret is to have a good relationship with your individual mailman...


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

MountainGirl said:


> Curious indeed... and those are two very different things. Without a global CME/EMP event, there will always be internet. Unlike China, for example, the data pipe here is wide spread, hard to shut down/control; but not impossible. App-only social media sites are #1 data-gathering venues, and the data is gathered through their app.


You got me thinking so I did a search, India apparently blocked out the web to stop unrest,, other countries have done the same.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/opin...-down-the-internet-right-think-again/2020/03/

I copied and pasted this from WaPo website, why won't it work? What about this.....

Last year, Internet service was shut off for roughly seven months in India's Kashmir Valley, affecting 7 million people. The government of the world's largest democracy justified the blackout by saying it was necessary to avoid protests and loss of life. In Bangladesh, a government-directed shut-off disrupted humanitarian and emergency services in Rohingya refugee camps for more than six weeks in 2019. Congo blacked out the Internet for 20 days after last December's elections, preventing electoral observers from relaying information from rural polling stations. Ethiopian authorities shut down the Internet for three days last June to prevent student cheating on national exams. In January, there were outages in Iran during protests over the downing of a Ukrainian plane, following a week-long blackout last year after the price of fuel went up.


----------



## NKAWTG (Feb 14, 2017)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Does having a Bible app count?


It might if Google and Apple chose to stop supporting it.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

MountainGirl said:


> Right, everything is logged somewhere, but the data is less accessible from servers. Apps feed the data mainline.
> 
> Still have a phone book? LOL
> Not suggesting we go all Luddite, just dump apps.


I am on your side hon, apps are hooks, that have been loaded with yummy bait. I got rid of as many as I could on my Android, I disabled them.

Yes, I still have phone books, but they have been obliterated by the web. I don't think that the publishers are even trying anymore. The books are nearly worthless, with lawyers and doctors keeping them alive.

I glanced at Luddite on a site, History.com, and that ended very badly. I am afraid that things are going to repeat themselves.



> . The unrest finally reached its peak in April 1812, when a few Luddites were gunned down during an attack on a mill near Huddersfield. The army had deployed several thousand troops to round up these dissidents in the days that followed, and dozens were hanged or transported to Australia. By 1813, the Luddite resistance had all but vanished. It wasn't until the 20th century that their name re-entered the popular lexicon as a synonym for "technophobe."


https://www.history.com/news/who-were-the-luddites


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

1skrewsloose said:


> You got me thinking so I did a search, India apparently blocked out the web to stop unrest,, other countries have done the same.
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/opin...t-down-the-internet-right-think-again/2020/03


The link is dead.


----------



## NKAWTG (Feb 14, 2017)

Free apps aren't actually free.
The app isn't the product, we are.
Approximately 90% of the top free apps and 60% of the top paid apps in Google Play Store had at least one embedded tracker.
And don't even get me started with siri and alexa.

Best advice, use a non logging VPN on your phone and home computers.
Don't connect your smart TV to the internet, particularly if they have built in microphones for voice assistance. - They're listening.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I have several weather apps, living where hurricanes and tornadoes abound they are a good thing.
And my bank’s app where I can move money between accounts and see in a instant the available cash in checking. Not having had a credit card in almost 40 years and paying cash for everything, this is essential.
I do not have tapatalk I go to the actual website for things like this forum, email, etc.

But I only use the phone when I can not have access to my laptop.

There are some apps built into my phone that I have turned off. I would remove them if possible.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Also from the WaPo site.

To understand how, start with the Communications Act of 1934 — which, though it has been amended and updated several times, is essentially an 86-year-old law that is still the framework for U.S. communications policy today.

Section 706 of this law allows the president to shut down or take control of “any facility or station for wire communication” if he proclaims “that there exists a state or threat of war involving the United States.” With respect to wireless communications, suspending service is permitted not only in a “war or a threat of war,” but merely if there is a presidential proclamation of a “state of public peril” or simply a “disaster or other national emergency.” There is no requirement in the law for the president to provide any advance notice to Congress.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

MisterMills357 said:


> The link is dead.


I edited my post, tried 3 times C&P wouldn't work?


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

1skrewsloose said:


> You got me thinking so I did a search, India apparently blocked out the web to stop unrest,, other countries have done the same.
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/opin...-down-the-internet-right-think-again/2020/03/
> 
> ...


I clicked your link, here's what I got. It's easy to purge history. 
Look what they want me to read instead.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> 'Making things easier' is the hook.
> Wonder how many people (not you) can still read a paper map, let alone have one.


I can, topo maps, IFR maps, VFR maps, road maps (I still have them in all these categories).

I can use a compass and an aiming circle too.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Please refer to my posts #33 and #39. Sorry! @ mountaingirl


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

NKAWTG said:


> It might if Google and Apple chose to stop supporting it.


And google has that option with EVERY app downloaded through their playstore (they keep it tied to their googleplayservices app, which you have to keep enabled or your downloaded app won't work)


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

1skrewsloose said:


> I edited my post, tried 3 times C&P wouldn't work?


The article has been removed or something. There is a message, 'Sorry, we can't seem to find...."


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

MisterMills357 said:


> The article has been removed or something. There is a message, 'Sorry, we can't seem to find...."


See my posts #33 and #39, thanks and sorry.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

MisterMills357 said:


> The article has been removed or something. There is a message, 'Sorry, we can't seem to find...."


Get used to it. 
Cleansing the country of patriots is a multi-faceted endeavor.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

1skrewsloose said:


> See my posts #33 and #39, thanks and sorry.


Somehow I captured what you were trying to post - see #41


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Are we playing tag?  Things are messed up!


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

1skrewsloose said:


> Are we playing tag?  Things are messed up!


Yes, we are playing tag, and there is tangle of confusing things going on.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

1skrewsloose said:


> I edited my post, tried 3 times C&P wouldn't work?


Ya gotta be smarter than the internets. :tango_face_grin:

https://www.washingtonpost.com/opin...74dc86-5fe5-11ea-b014-4fafa866bb81_story.html


----------



## smokeyquartz (Oct 24, 2020)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> the secret is to have a good relationship with your individual mailman...


I think you're misunderstanding. When I send certified mail to someone somewhere else, THEIR mail carrier has to be responsible to ask for the complete information. It's not MY INDIVIDUAL MAIL carrier going all the way to NY or NJ or wherever delivering my mail. Once I send mail, it goes to the regional distribution center in my state and then is sent to the regional distribution center in the recipient state. Then it goes to the local post office of the town of the addressee. It's a whole distribution network. There's nothing anyone can do to make the postal distribution centers more responsible. My local post office is really responsible. But once they send something to Timbucktoo across the river, it's another story.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

rstanek said:


> I'm on WeMe so I can keep up with the lates scuttlebutt.....


It appears that every region shown here has its own jargon. For example, I've been wondering what "WeMe" is or means.

Would it make a _badger jump around_?


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I use Whatsapp to communicate when overseas.. 
I use Torque to communicate with my cars to troubleshoot engine codes


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

smokeyquartz said:


> I think you're misunderstanding. When I send certified mail to someone somewhere else, THEIR mail carrier has to be responsible to ask for the complete information. It's not MY INDIVIDUAL MAIL carrier going all the way to NY or NJ or wherever delivering my mail. Once I send mail, it goes to the regional distribution center in my state and then is sent to the regional distribution center in the recipient state. Then it goes to the local post office of the town of the addressee. It's a whole distribution network. There's nothing anyone can do to make the postal distribution centers more responsible. My local post office is really responsible. But once they send something to Timbucktoo across the river, it's another story.


thank you for explaining how the postal service works, I had no Idea...... I am curious how much you would charge to deliver a certified letter 5 states over with your courier service? is it extra to demand the recipient signs legibly? as for the date on your return receipt, it is largely irrelevant since there is also one on the certified tracking number... but agree... the sorting plants suck ass!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

MisterMills357 said:


> MG,
> This time around there seems to be a seizure of power going on. From the Presidency on down, criminal minds are at work.
> That is a new evil in America, and they are winning. It is more than web companies, and every large company will fall into line with it, or it will be crushed.
> 
> What you see going on is Hitler like: There is force behind it, and it is devilish.


 What you see here in China. Those on the top live big a free . Every do as you are told . No exceptions .


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> What you see here in China. Those on the top live big a free . Every do as you are told . No exceptions .


Yes, China is a place where people do as they are told, or they are shot, or dismembered for body parts. And that is where America is headed.

I love and pity the Chinese, because they have suffered under Communism. And now, it is our turn to suffer,, and China is funding our internal enemies, they must be.

Emperor Soros doesn't have the money to have funded all of it.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> It appears that every region shown here has its own jargon. For example, I've been wondering what "WeMe" is or means.
> 
> Would it make a _badger jump around_?


I meant MeWe


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Just downloaded BRAVE and am trying it out.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

stevekozak said:


> Just downloaded BRAVE and am trying it out.


Downloaded from where? An app store?


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

MountainGirl said:


> Downloaded from where? An app store?


No, I just DuckDuckGo'd BRAVE, went to their website, and downloaded it.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

MisterMills357 said:


> Yes, China is a place where people do as they are told, or they are shot, or dismembered for body parts. And that is where America is headed.
> 
> I love and pity the Chinese, because they have suffered under Communism. And now, it is our turn to suffer,, and China is funding our internal enemies, they must be.
> 
> Emperor Soros doesn't have the money to have funded all of it.


 And Joe Biden through Hunter . But the FBI nor DOJ will ever touche them.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

https://brave.com/


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Steve40th said:


> https://brave.com/


That is how I did it. Did not take long. Seems to be working fine. Seems to be doing the same stuff, as far as preventing ads, etc, as the Ublock origin was doing for me on Edge.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

stevekozak said:


> No, I just DuckDuckGo'd BRAVE, went to their website, and downloaded it.


Yay! Let us know how you like it.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Steve40th said:


> https://brave.com/


As part of my premium anti virus from Avast, I also get a secure browser with ad blocker, pop up blocker, no tracking, plus VPN.
I can set my ip address for pretty much anywhere. I'd do Russia just for grins, but a little voice in my head says "Nooooo".


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

When I was in Bahrain a few months ago, I could change my country via Nord VPN, and watch different shows on Netflix. Due to different country restrictions, I was able to watch different stuff. But, to order food, I had to be in India, because if I was logged into Israel, I was banned.. No kidding.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

stevekozak said:


> That is how I did it. Did not take long. Seems to be working fine. Seems to be doing the same stuff, as far as preventing ads, etc, as the Ublock origin was doing for me on Edge.


So whatcha think so far? Like it?


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

MountainGirl said:


> So whatcha think so far? Like it?


I like it so far. All my favorites and folders did not import, but other than that, it works well. Getting used to the layout of it. Anything that keeps trackers away from me and takes money from the globalists, I am happy about!!


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

stevekozak said:


> No, I just DuckDuckGo'd BRAVE, went to their website, and downloaded it.


So I just did exactly this, DDG to the BRAVE website, clicked on the download button, and it took me straight to the Google Play Store to download it.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

MountainGirl said:


> So I just did exactly this, DDG to the BRAVE website, clicked on the download button, and it took me straight to the Google Play Store to download it.


What are you using to view the internet, a Tablet? Chrome Book? laptop or desktop?


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Steve40th said:


> What are you using to view the internet, a Tablet? Chrome Book? laptop or desktop?


Samsung tablet, with ALL google based things purged, uninstalled or disabled.


----------



## Buttoni (Jun 2, 2020)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> flip phone= problem solved


That's what we're still using, too.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

MountainGirl said:


> Samsung tablet, with ALL google based things purged, uninstalled or disabled.


Just remember, its google based. To go private on that you need VPN, and turn off location, historys etc etc. Google knows who you are and where you are if you dont at least have a vpn and a fake gmail account associated with tablet.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

It is hard to block Google from your life . They sneak in from every direction. They have embedded themself in school and every level of education. They are in your doctors office. Trying to keep them out of your phone is a task. My smart phone will not search the web because I have all the google crap disable and or removed. If I need google to find it , I have no reason to go there. If I need google to buy it I have no use for it. 
I search with the Duck have for a long time . I use most current Fire fox browser privacy setting high. If I can't open a sight because of them I have no business there.
So often I hear it:
I can't give up net flix because 
or cable or amazon,.... yes you can
School told me to open some documents I had to have google DOC. I told the school I just won't read them. Instead I will call the school each week to find out what I need to know about Payton's school events.
They just email in to me now.
Doctors office said to go to Google store down load video App to video with Mother in laws Doctor . I said no we will just talk on the phone or come in for office visit . We had a very nice phone conversation.
You will fall some times but get up keep fighting. We have met the enemy and it is Google, Apple and a few others All have the DNC and socialist movement in their pockets. They will be kings.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

If I want to watch a show, I download a torrent when overseas using a vpn... Once you learn how to use a torrent engine and download tool, its easy..and, with good anti virus software etc and known trusted torrent providers, no issues in 15 years.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

MountainGirl said:


> So I just did exactly this, DDG to the BRAVE website, clicked on the download button, and it took me straight to the Google Play Store to download it.


I am not sure what is going wrong.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Steve40th said:


> What are you using to view the internet, a Tablet? Chrome Book? laptop or desktop?





MountainGirl said:


> Samsung tablet, with ALL google based things purged, uninstalled or disabled.


I have an HP laptop running Windows 10. There was no Google Store involved in my downloading of the BRAVE.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> People only have the power over you that you give them.
> 
> Name me an App you can't live without.


What are apps? My flip phone doesn't allow them and I don't have any sort of tablet. Just a laptop. I use only regular websites.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

stevekozak said:


> I have an HP laptop running Windows 10. There was no Google Store involved in my downloading of the BRAVE.


Tablets generally go to their app store. Its no biggie to download from there, as it is formatted to work with tablets.


----------

